# Bell ExpressVu Canada and Media Center



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have Bell ExpressVu and a tv tuner. Is it possible to set up the guide on Windows Media Center to display Bell's proper channel listings?

Thanks in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you see this Media center TV Setup missing Bell eXpressVu - Microsoft Answers


----------

